# DVD & BD encoding



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

I am setting up Jrivers media center. Ripping all CD's FLAC setting 0 but wondering about DVD's and Blue Rays. Storage space is not an issue, I want the same quality I get from the disks without the hassle of keeping them organized and stored in the room, 

All disks are legally owned by me so I am not ripping anyone off, just want the convenience of everything on a NAS. What encoders do you recommend ????


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Please read post # 13 here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...a-servers/65942-movies-hdd-hd.html#post594989


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Without discussing the copyright issue, Do you need to re-encode the DVD/blu-rays? Does Jriver playback DVD/blu-ray folders? If it does, all you need to do is rip them to your HDD.


----------

